# Cursed porch repair



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, I was finally able to get started on this thing today.

I was able to repair the existing framing under the floor boards, add a couple sisters, replace rotten blocking, added hangers to all the joists, replaced 2 rotten rim joists and got about 75% of the new floor framing done. 

Tomorrow I will replace one more rotten rim joist (I have to run one trim board and prime it, because it has to be attached to the rim when I replace it due to concrete steps in the way). Finish the curved framing and then put some plywood down over the hole.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

All you need is a nice storm to come by and float out the piers again.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have not taken any pictures of this, my camera on my phone does not work and I keep forgetting my point and shoot. 

Monday I built a temp wall to hold the ceiling/roof framing while I started to take the trim off the curved beam thing. 

Today I did some jacking....and got it to within an 1/8" at the center of the curve compared to a reference I had on the beam framing on the outsides of the columns that are on each side of the curved section. 

I won't be there tomorrow, but I will take pictures of where I am on Thursday.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Picture time. 

Once I fixed the floor, I built a temp wall to keep my head from being crushed, just in case. 

Hopefully the pictures will explain it.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice Mr. Warner. :thumbsup:

How did you get such nice weather? Looks like sunny and 80deg. out there in Hoosier land.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Very nice Mr. Warner. :thumbsup:
> 
> How did you get such nice weather? Looks like sunny and 80deg. out there in Hoosier land.


It has been a pretty nice week. Cold/frost in the morning's, but then it has been warming up to the mid 50's. 

Weather does not bother me too much. After I get the new gutter pans in, most of what is left can be done in my shop and then taken out to install. 

I will have to wait until spring to do the floor patch, touch ups and refinish the floor.

Putting up those 2 layers of AC ply on the inside and outside kicked my butt today.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It has been a pretty nice week. Cold/frost in the morning's, but then it has been warming up to the mid 50's.
> 
> Weather does not bother me too much. After I get the new gutter pans in, most of what is left can be done in my shop and then taken out to install.
> 
> ...


You work alone Darcy?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Morning Wood said:


> You work alone Darcy?


Just me, myself and I. 

I put tar paper up over the AC ply today, got two of the radius figured out and now I shall work on some of the laminations I have to make. 

Ordered my galvi for the pans today as well. 

I have a few pieces of trim to replace before I can start tearing out the old pans.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Lookin' good.

Is that a Milwaukee drill case I spot?! That's not a Festool! 


Even though I work for a company, I am usually off working alone somewhere. I find it quite relaxing some days to be off just doing my own thing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Brutus said:


> Lookin' good.
> 
> Is that a Milwaukee drill case I spot?! That's not a Festool!
> 
> ...


That is the best tool that Milwaukee makes, a 15 amp super sawzall.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Their Hole Hawg isn't bad neither.

I like the "beam" they used, basically a floor truss but curved. I'd trust it if they were let in. If they're not (and that's what it looks like) I'd follow the diag. with metal wind braces on both sides so you're not relying strictly on plywood.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

WarriorWithWood said:


> Their Hole Hawg isn't bad neither.
> 
> I like the "beam" they used, basically a floor truss but curved. I'd trust it if they were let in. If they're not (and that's what it looks like) I'd follow the diag. with metal wind braces on both sides so you're not relying strictly on plywood.


The trim is what held it all up and together before. 

I am thinking that adding two layers of ply, glued and screwed, plus all the new trim to tie another layer in, should do the trick. 

I may keep those braces in mind though too. I am going to leave my supports under it while I work on the gutters and everything else. Kind of get it used to being back where it used to be. 

I said the framing on this thing was odd.:laughing:


----------



## Wylian (Feb 18, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Picture time.
> 
> Once I fixed the floor, I built a temp wall to keep my head from being crushed, just in case.
> 
> Hopefully the pictures will explain it.


I noticed that on the outside curve of the beam you put the seams to the side, and on the inside of the beam, you put the seams in the middle. Any particular reason for it?

I'm thinking on the outside is that it's less pressure for it to come undone?!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Wylian said:


> I noticed that on the outside curve of the beam you put the seams to the side, and on the inside of the beam, you put the seams in the middle. Any particular reason for it?
> 
> I'm thinking on the outside is that it's less pressure for it to come undone?!


There is two layers of ply on the inside and outside. I just staggered my seams by 4' for each layer.


----------



## Wylian (Feb 18, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There is two layers of ply on the inside and outside. I just staggered my seams by 4' for each layer.


 Well, that was simple, hehe.
Thank you for the response.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Looks good!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Been working on getting ready to rip out the old gutter pans and get my new pans bent and in as soon as I get the old one's out.

Trouble is, there were about 100 things I had to make sure I had done/ready before I ripped the old pans out, you can't really leave built in gutters not there for too long.

I made a bunch of the curved sections of trim that I was going to need. Repaired the curved section of railing and made a new cap (going to get it installed tonight before bed). 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Now by yourself, how did you get that curved railing section to your shop.:no:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

redwood said:


> Now by yourself, how did you get that curved railing section to your shop.:no:


Ok, I had to have the old lady help carry it to the end of the shop.:laughing:

I took it off the porch and loaded it up by myself. 

There is nothing to it, all it is; is some siding nailed to about 6 studs, with a double 1x bottom plate and single 1x top. Does not weigh much, until I put the new cap on, that adds a little weight.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Got a hot mess today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Mellissam said:


> Well?  That was yesterday...:laughing:
> I need my fix sir....


I know, I am a slacker.:laughing:

I got all the new soffet boards installed today and most of my scaffolding down. Tomorrow I will hook up my new down spouts, take down the last two sections of scaffolding and take some pictures.

I promise. 

Feels good to have it dried in and not looking like such a construction site.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Don't hold your breath. I asked him to take a picture of some epoxy he had and it only took him 2 weeks to do it.:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Don't hold your breath. I asked him to take a picture of some epoxy he had and it only took him 2 weeks to do it.:whistling


It looks just like the 105.:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

But you'd said you take a picture of it for me, and then I needed to wait


and wait


and wait......


----------



## moorewarner (May 29, 2009)

Too much talky-talky; not enough pics.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Tomorrow I will hook up my new down spouts, take down the last two sections of scaffolding and take some pictures.
> 
> I promise.


Well? Are you going to share them? :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tinstaafl said:


> Well? Are you going to share them? :whistling


I spent the last couple days taking care of my 20 month old son, he had to have surgery the other day. I got the pictures though.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I spent the last couple days taking care of my 20 month old son, he had to have surgery the other day. I got the pictures though.


Gotta take care of the little man first. Hope it was nothing major and all works out for him.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

That'll definitely put a kink in yer schedule. But yeah, the kiddos come first. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

He is doing pretty good, he is just a little sore. 

I don't feel like getting into what he had to have done in this thread. All I will say is that he had some man issues that need some surgery.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Best wishes for you all! 

I don't miss those days. Operations for ears, hernia, a week in ICU for pneumonia, shoulder operations, broken arms...and that was just one of my kids 

Family definitely comes first.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Damn, what a slacker....

I have just gotten back on this a week or so ago. I have some custom shaper knives on there way, plus a new corrugated insert shaper head. I made the bottom trim piece for the boxed beam last winter, but discovered it did not fit a few days ago. Getting a consistent radius on this thing is impossible. Yesterday I put in a few temp kickers, pulled my main supports, jacked on the outside of the curve to raise it off the columns and slid my new blank in and traced the curve on it. 

It took 3 of us to rough out the blank through my band saw. 

I used some pvc trim, screws and a top bearing bit to get right on my line.

Tomorrow, the bottom cap goes in, new squash blocks for the trim to bear on and the beadboard trim on the inside.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Pictures of new bottom cap.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is standing on its own now!!


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I need pics to believe it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Fine.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Another


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

Niiiiiiicccccceeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Darcey,

Nice house. 
Do you know how old the house is?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Great looking project!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

B.Scott said:


> Darcey,
> 
> Nice house.
> Do you know how old the house is?


It is tough knowing exact dates in my town as the court house burnt down in 1900. 

Educated guess from being in, under over, early to mid 1890's.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Been procrastinating all week on this. I needed to make 100' of moulding to match some on this porch. I received the knives and the 2" tall by 4" diameter corrugated moulder head. 

Now this is my first time really taking full advantage of a largish shaper ( my delta hd was kind of like a toy) with a moulding head and power feeder. 

I have another batch to run of a similar size moulding and I will make some changes in my set up for that. 

Took 3 passes, I think 2 would have been just fine. I will have to go get pictures of the finished pieces.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Glad you figured that out all on your own. I don't know anything about that stuff :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Glad you figured that out all on your own. I don't know anything about that stuff :whistling


Making it taller was a fail. I will make a negative to attach to the outfeed side for the next time I run this moulding. It wants to roll in on the final cut.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Take the cutter out of the head and on your edge sander put a 5-15 degree bevel on it. It'll stop the burning.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Take the cutter out of the head and on your edge sander put a 5-15 degree bevel on it. It'll stop the burning.


I thought about taking a file to it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

More snappers.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

You had those knives professionally ground, there should be no burning. 

Is the back of the knife contacting the wood? In guessing not. 

What is your feed speed? I read somewhere that you're turning the head at 7000. Are you possibly feeding too slowly?





















Bob


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I beleive they're talking about putting a edge on the top/bottom of the cutter so he can take the profile out of the middle of the board and have a flat spot to ride on the fence.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Feed speed was 15ft/min. Head was running at 7000. 

I was trying to cut the moulding out of a taller piece then rip off the extra width. I was trying to keep an edge running on the fence. 

It burned because the top of the knife was rubbing the work piece. A little back bevel would take care of it. No big deal, like I said my first real experience with something like this on my own.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Feed speed was 15ft/min. Head was running at 7000.
> 
> I was trying to cut the moulding out of a taller piece then rip off the extra width. I was trying to keep an edge running on the fence.
> 
> It burned because the top of the knife was rubbing the work piece. A little back bevel would take care of it. No big deal, like I said my first real experience with something like this on my own.


I didn't realize the burn was on the top. I really couldn't see it that well on my iPhone. 

Anyways, the picture I posted was run at 4500 rpm, 16 fpm 3" head projected to probably around 4" run in one pass.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This PM super 27 will do 10k and 7k. I need different pulleys, a vfd, or a big old whintey shaper with a frequency drive.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It is almost too humid to do any sort of painting, but I got to get stuff done. 

I have been going to one job until lunch and then going to this porch when it is in the shade. 

Installed some of the mouldings I made, realized we missed a paint color and got some stuff painted.


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey Warner what do you know about the radius moulders by US concepts?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Deckhead said:


> Hey Warner what do you know about the radius moulders by US concepts?


All I know, is that I heard they are pretty good machines.


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Subscribed :thumbsup:

Has this seriously been more than a year long project?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

john5mt said:


> Subscribed :thumbsup:
> 
> Has this seriously been more than a year long project?


Not by choice. Money was an issue and only half was available by late last year (november). I was able to jack it up, support it, repair structure, rebuild gutter pans, patch back in the shingles and get water flowing to where it needed to go. 

I did not receive the next installment until a month ago, by then I was pretty busy so I was just able to get back to this a couple weeks ago. 

Not my ideal arrangments, but this is a fun project that no one else wanted to do.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

7 colors makes makes this non drinker want to get hammered.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Those dark blue mouldings, the ones I made earlier, were the only thing that did not get stripped or ground down when the house was painted 14 years ago. The flat trim is all cupped and wavy from the horrible grinding work from the last paint job. 

Those mouldings were ugly next to the new one's I made, so I made the decision to rip them off and make new. Way less time then trying to make the old ones look decent. I am being paid extra for that and repainting the rest of the box beam on the porch.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Sorry for another post, but things are stuck on my phone right now. There was a moulding on the inside of the porch that I thought was the same as the outside one. Not after removing 40 coats of paint. 

Had knives made and they paid me to make and replace all the moulding on the upper inside of the porch. Then I found some more dry rot to fix.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

That's a boatload of money going out to do all that right:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Sorry for another post, but things are stuck on my phone right now. There was a moulding on the inside of the porch that I thought was the same as the outside one. Not after removing 40 coats of paint.
> 
> Had knives made and they paid me to make and replace all the moulding on the upper inside of the porch. Then I found some more dry rot to fix.


That's a stock base cap profile.


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

B.Scott said:


> That's a stock base cap profile.


Are you sure? I thought it looked like A&M 1667, but it's slightly different.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If it is, oh well. Not like those knives cost that much to have made to match.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

B.Scott said:


> That's a stock base cap profile.


I haven't seen that on old houses. It may be almost stock, but not an exact match.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If it is, oh well. Not like those knives cost that much to have made to match.


No, I mean it's good to see a HO who wants to put it back to what it was, or better.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Clarke Carpentry said:


> Are you sure? I thought it looked like A&M 1667, but it's slightly different.


Not 100 percent sure. 
Yes it looks like an A&M stock moulding. 

I think Darcy's has an extra quirk just below that top bead. 

Plus, I don't know the height of Darcy's moulding. But usually when something is that close its not worth me running. Especially when it's all getting replaced. 

Bob


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Darcy's picture












A&M stock moulding
1-7/16" tall












It's a traditional shape. I think it goes well with real colonial style trim

Also, I just did two bedrooms over in a 1900 Queen Anne Victorian that had the same profile only a bit larger. 1-7/8" tall. 

Sorry no picture to prove it but it was used a lot back then. 

Bob


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Darcy,


Do you have an installed picture? I'm curious if it was used as base cap or somewhere in the entablature. 

Bob


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That is pretty close, just missing the on detail. Mine is 1 11/16" tall. The moulding is found elsewhere on the outside of the house too. 

Even if I could have found a real similar profile at my mill shop, I needed these to be cypress, which is not something readily available around here. I would have had to make blanks and ten take them in and then pay set up for real short runs. 

This whole process has made me realize that I really need to get a sticker to make this whole thing easier.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

B.Scott said:


> Darcy,
> 
> Do you have an installed picture? I'm curious if it was used as base cap or somewhere in the entablature.
> 
> Bob


Let me take one quick


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Here.

It is used as a supporting moulding. It is run under some caps and such.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

B.Scott said:


> Darcy's picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the other hand, those 2 don't look very close. I understand there are moldings available that fit different periods, but that's very different from matching, or exact match.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

hdavis said:


> On the other hand, those 2 don't look very close. I understand there are moldings available that fit different periods, but that's very different from matching, or exact match.


Yes it is definitely different. 

And it looks like Darcy is using it inverted (support moulding) which would really look different than my base cap.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> That is pretty close, just missing the on detail. Mine is 1 11/16" tall. The moulding is found elsewhere on the outside of the house too.
> 
> Even if I could have found a real similar profile at my mill shop, I needed these to be cypress, which is not something readily available around here. I would have had to make blanks and ten take them in and then pay set up for real short runs.
> 
> This whole process has made me realize that I really need to get a sticker to make this whole thing easier.


Needing a specific species is an excellent reason to "roll your own"

That moulding would work well as a panel mould. 

Bob


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

That piece was a real pia to install by myself.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Both of these profiles can be found on a lot of houses in my town, both interior and exterior. 

Odds are, I will run across it again soon. 

I thought the second one would make a great panel mould too.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

B.Scott said:


> Darcy's picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I am concerned those moldings aren't even close.


----------



## B.Scott (Feb 1, 2013)

Leo G said:


> As far as I am concerned those moldings aren't even close.


You are correct!

One is a base cap, the other is a panel mould. 

At least that's what my eyes see. 

Bob


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

One is based on older profiles and the other is a modern molding void of character and detail.


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

Would drive me nuts


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

She's a beaut!


----------



## wnc viking (Aug 4, 2011)

wnc viking said:


> Looks great that painting would drive me nuts


----------



## Clarke Carpentry (Apr 22, 2011)

Great job. Looks fun in a time consuming way.

Good way to stave off dementia for a couple more months.


----------



## deckman22 (Oct 20, 2007)

You did a mighty fine job on that porch Warner.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Did the title used to be "curved porch repair"


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Why yes, yes it did.

Why do you ask?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leo is such a joker...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Update time. 

As soon as I was finished, they moved out and put it up for sale. This week I noticed someone working down there. 

House is getting a new paint job, not a very detailed or pretty one either. 

As of now it looks like the 7 color details on the front porch will be white. 

I find it quite disappointing.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I find it quite disappointing.


Some people are idiots.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I find it quite disappointing.


Yep. That's worse than seeing something you bought last month on sale for half the price this month. :sad:


----------



## Deckhead (Dec 9, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Update time.
> 
> As soon as I was finished, they moved out and put it up for sale. This week I noticed someone working down there.
> 
> ...


Ain't life a *****? It really sucks when the new owner asks you to redo what you spent so much time on. At least you didn't have to re tie-dye your Easter egg:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's ruined.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

You should go egg it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

That is really one sad sack of skin color.......



What were they thinking........


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

It looks like a triplex rental property I see around here now:no: 


I'm afraid to even ask if they painted the porch floor!



Dave


----------



## hboogz (Aug 26, 2013)

Just came across the thread. Really inspiring work. Absolutely Beautiful. Dam Shame about what's happened. Quick question, which oil product did you use on the floor? That floor even inclusive of the new patch, was beautiful.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

It's a porch, not the Mona Lisa. Maybe the new owner has dreamed of a nice white front porch since she was a little girl. Who are we to say no?

Presumably the O.P. got paid fairly.

Edit: Nice work, maybe beautiful work, but new owners do this all the time - new kitchens in particular get torn out. Anyone who sells anything has to let go of it when the transaction is done.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

CarpenterSFO said:


> It's a porch, not the Mona Lisa. Maybe the new owner has dreamed of a nice white front porch since she was a little girl. Who are we to say no?
> 
> Presumably the O.P. got paid fairly.
> 
> Edit: Nice work, maybe beautiful work, but new owners do this all the time - new kitchens in particular get torn out. Anyone who sells anything has to let go of it when the transaction is done.


No new owners. They have been trying to sell it. Figured a new paint job would do the trick. 

They ruined the house. You don't paint a Victorian like that. It's almost as bad as nailing vinyl over it and slapping in some white vinyl replacement windows.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

hboogz said:


> Just came across the thread. Really inspiring work. Absolutely Beautiful. Dam Shame about what's happened. Quick question, which oil product did you use on the floor? That floor even inclusive of the new patch, was beautiful.


The oil came from my local paint store.

Made by the Harrison paint Co. Maybe under the Woodchuck label.


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

The new paint job 

My guess is that it was the listing realty agent who suggested it. They have an affinity for neutrality or perhaps more appropriately _boring_.

The idea of unique with outstanding character gets lost within the "appeal to the masses" selling strategy.

IMO, edging the sidewalks and manicuring the landscape would have been cheaper and significantly more effective at attracting a buyer.

Oh well. Crash and burn.


----------

